# -



## An.l (Jul 1, 2021)

-


----------



## Juli_a (Jun 26, 2021)

IMO the key thing to having a succesful therapy is feeling comfortable around your therapist, not every mental health professional suits and can help every patient.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Therapy is really what you make of it. If you don't feel comfortable or like discussing the past is helpful? make mention of it. I believe it is necessary in the first few sessions to a degree so they gain some background or understanding into how you feel, but if you feel like it's not beneficial to you or makes you feel drained/worse after. Bring that up. 

I had a therapist who I went to when I was around 18 (different than my current) and she was good in the sense that she was very educated in her profession & graduated from an Ivy league university. I gained a better insight into how & why I was feeling the way I was, but despite all her knowledge I didn't feel better after her sessions? My current therapist has a different approach, and maybe it's because she's known me for so long, granted it's been years in between seeing her. I first saw her around 14, stopped at 16, and am back now years latter. But I feel like she understands me better, than the previous therapist and has a more empathetic approach. I feel like she gets me but isn't afraid to tell me how it is. Which is a nice balance. 

My first 3 sessions with my therapist? Embarrassing cry sessions. Brought on a ton of things I didn't want to remember and it affected me negatively. My sleeping was all messed up insomnia came back (which I haven't dealt with in years), I couldn't focus, I felt numb. Which I mentioned to her. She immediately began asking if I felt okay to talk about the past or if it would be more helpful to talk about the present. She's more mindful of asking questions about trauma and knows it has the ability to set me back emotionally. So she doesn't dig so far into it. If you feel uncomfortable make mention of it.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

I think if you find seeing your therapist is overall helping your life then your therapist is “good.” There will be sessions that are better than others, and that’s normal. You have to look at the bigger picture though.

If therapy is making you feel worse overall/isn’t helping you and/or is wasting too much time and money, then it makes sense to quit.

From only a couple of sessions it’s hard to decide. I’d recommend trying for awhile, like a couple months at least.


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

As others have said, a therapist is good for you if you feel they are helpful for your recovery and feel comfortable around them. Sometimes it takes a few goes to find one that works for you, but the search is definitely worth it! Remember, therapy involves some heavy stuff, and usually uncomfortable topics or conversations can come up. But that's what it's for - an outlet to get that stuff off your chest. Some therapists will ask questions like this on the first session to better understand your situation


----------

